# Circuito de radiofrecuencia o bluetooth



## Luisita1006 (Oct 21, 2006)

Hola... estoy comenzando un proyecto... basicamente constante de una parte de sensado y otra de envio de una señal... los sensores con los que trabajare son de posicion y presencia, esta parte esta ubicada en una suela de zapato y necesito enviar una señal de alarma o aviso al oido de la persona, pues es que en realidad es un prototipo para un paciente ciego. Necesito ayuda para la parte de la comunicacion pues esta debe ser inalambrica con el fin de hacer el protoipo lo menos invasivo posible. Gracias para el que me pueda colaborar


----------



## erizo (Oct 25, 2006)

Saludos

hola esta interesante tu proyecto mira se me ocurre que lo mas sencillo es utilizar radiofrecuencia ya que la distancia no es muy grande y es mucho mas barato que el bluetooth
no se de donde escribas pero aqui en Mexico en  AG electronica encuentras dispositivos inalambricos hay unos muy buenos y baratos de Maxtream son modulos pequeñitos de RF que trabajan con 3 Volts y lo unico que necesitas es alimentarlos y meterle la señal que quieras mandar no necesitan componentes externos.

Ahora que si donde vives no estan disponibles lo que puedes hacer es comprar un juguete inalambrico y sacarle tanto el transmisor como el receptor dependiendo del juguete sera el tamaño del modulo y su alcance.

Saludos cualquier duda estoy a tus ordenes.


----------



## NeoSanx (Abr 16, 2009)

Ya se q este foro es medio viejo..
Pero a los dispositivos inalambricos de RF q se refiere Erizo, además del LM1871 y LM1872; que otros cumplen con las características de ser economicos y funcionales?


----------



## ncampo123 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hola soy nuevo en este foro, trabajo en el mundo sanitario y estoy inmerso en el desarrollo de unproyecto para la identificación inequívoca de pacientes. Hasta el momento todo lo que he leido se trata de pulseras que emiten señal por radiofrecuencia pero nose si es lo más conveniente para lo que yo quiero.
1. que tenga un alcance de 200 a 500 metros.
2. que la pulsera sea ligera, resistente y tenga autonomía suficiente para la estancia del paciente que puede ser incluso de meses (he pensado en asociarle una pequeña placa para evitar las baterias)
3. que sea inequivoca su señal es decir en el mismo lugar pueden haber hasta 1000 pacientes con pulseras.
4. que el personal en un PDA o portatil o PC reciba la señal y pueda explotar todos los datos asociados a dicha señal(datos personales, dia de ingreso, moitvo de ingreso, dia de intervención, datos de la etiologia de su enfermedad....)

Y mi pregunta ¿RFID o Bluetooth?

Muchas gracias.


----------

